# *** WRUW A-B-C August 2021 ***



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Wearing this octagonal Caravelle auto to church today.


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Warts and all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Different warts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

tayloreuph said:


> Warts and all
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A little polywatch will make it look 100% better!


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

1973 Bulova Minuteman.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Old_Tractor said:


> A little polywatch will make it look 100% better!


That's after a little poly watch! Imagine the before!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Someone posted in April, and my same watch popped up, but with a different bracelet. This Nick Mankey elastic strap is pretty sweet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Fixed the date advance function on this one last night&#8230; I'm not much for black watches, but this is a beauty!


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

I couldn't resist! It's not my fault...it's an addiction! I...I can't help it! New Bulova Aerojet automatic...


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

1978 Bulova Accuset quartz 242 today


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Old_Tractor said:


> I couldn't resist! It's not my fault...it's an addiction! I...I can't help it! New Bulova Aerojet automatic...
> 
> View attachment 16047695
> 
> View attachment 16047698


That's a big sucker. 42mm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

tayloreuph said:


> That's a big sucker. 42mm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


41mm...I have a 6 1/2" wrist so it looks bigger than it is.


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Still wearing the Aerojet.


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)

Affordable and fun!


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Bulova signed dial, rehaut, crown, case back, movement, inner buckle, and clasp. I don't think they were trying to pass it off as a Rolex, but it's real freakin close

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

N1 Accutron Date and Day "BD"


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## John_williamson (May 15, 2021)

My first real watch. It was an anniversary present from my wife, in honor of our first dog whom we named Bulova, since he was our watchdog. Yeah, lame pun, and I wasnt even into watches at the time! Anyway, it will be with me always.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Back to my new Bulova Aerojet automatic.


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

M3 Accutron "Spaceview B"


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Doesn't match the outfit, but this Miyota-powered Caravelle hand winder is one of my favorite vintage watches. So, I'm wearing this to church today.


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

1968 Swiss Accutron Astronaut Black Dial Variant/w Bullet Band


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Found this Bulova Marine Star on eBay, after a clean up and new battery it works/looks great! One of the 24 hour dials is a settable second time zone, the other follows the time as an AM/PM indicator, not sure I have ever seen this.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova Snorkel by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

1970 Bulova Sea King automatic.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

M0 Accutron "204"


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Vintage Bulova Sea Flight for church today.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Bulova Calibrator ?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Vintage 1958 Bulova. Recently serviced. Runs great.
Joe


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

1978 Quartz 242 Accuset with fantastic pinstripe textured dial.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Lobster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

1970 Devil Diver Chronograph


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Total Bad @SS ...

A-15 is pure bliss. I like it a lot

Bulova A-15 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova A15 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

This was just delivered to me! 
And boy-o-boy, I am over the moon! 😆😁😍🥰😊😋👍


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

I think I'm in love!????
Hasn't left my wrist since it arrived twenty four hours ago.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova A15 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> Bulova A15 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


The mesh looks good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Spuz Zard said:


> This was just delivered to me!
> And boy-o-boy, I am over the moon! 😆😁😍🥰😊😋👍
> 
> View attachment 16088538
> ...


Very nice! A great pick up! Enjoy that beauty!


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

My new Bulova Aerojet automatic.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

tayloreuph said:


> The mesh looks good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it also feels good (from a Timex Fairfield combo)

Bulova A15 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Old_Tractor said:


> My new Bulova Aerojet automatic.
> 
> View attachment 16092624


That is one sweet timepiece!


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

@Old_Tractor

This one just arrived via courier


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

tayloreuph said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's mint!

OoO Baby!


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Russ1965 said:


> @Old_Tractor
> 
> This one just arrived via courier
> 
> View attachment 16098195


Wow! Love the red crosshairs! Is it 41mm?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Old_Tractor said:


> Wow! Love the red crosshairs! Is it 41mm?


Probably.

Before I could measure it, the girlfriend said "Mine" and it was...


----------

